# My Dogs



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Im new here so thought I would introduce my dogs

This is Rufus he's a six year old retired greyhound. He's so lazy, I've never know a dog to be so lazy










This is Phoenix, he's about 11, he is my first dog, I adopted him from a shelter 10 years ago. We've been on quite a journey together.










And this is Gypsy, she's 8 months and a handful


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

All gorgeous, but love the photo of Phoenix running through the water! What a happy face he has.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

lovely photos of your gang


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What amazing pics


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Stunning dogs and photo's


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgoeus! I am a greyhound owner, and that means Rufus is my favourite


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww, lovely pooches!

Rufus is gorgeous. A lazy greyhound...never,


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovely photos and gorgeous dogs . I'm in love with Gypsy, what an absolute cutey .


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

What a lovely dog family!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely dogs gorgeous pictures


----------



## ukdogkennels (Jan 13, 2012)

love the photography!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww they are lovley pics


----------

